# Mcninjaguy hits 6k



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Within a month....madness!!!
Well done! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done matey - Congrats :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

congratulations!!!!! =]


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done!



.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great accomplishment!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Mcninjaguy, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats MC :4-clap:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Great job! :beerchug:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Way to go McNinja keep up the good work!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Ncninjaguy :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wow I never noticed this thread

thanks guys!ray:

ohh yes and thanks asidman I still watch this video

YouTube - 300 - Witch Doctor


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Great, I just got that song out of my head...

Congrats on 6k Ninja, you're a machine.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah mang, congrats, I will never be as cool as you *sob*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its not a contest....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

That's what YOU think... nah jk


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Heey witchdoctor! 
Give us the magic word!

alright.. you go

oh ee 
oh ah ah
ting tang
walla walla bing bang

ALRIGHT!

hehe


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Bored as heck I see....


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Aren't you too sometimes


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah but that's expected of my adolescent behavior and teen life, mcninjaguy is like 84 so he's supposed to act like an emotionless brick.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Dude he's not that much older than you and even younger than i am, and i still do crazy stuff


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that's YOU, he is like.... boring.....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 22 for BraRRRR!

anyways I'm very concerned I say someone with monobrows like this and I'm worried about the mental state of people. - lol









but the guy I saw had obviously dyed his brows black because his har was dark brown and it looked so creepy.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw a film, quite some years ago, that had a wonderful line about folks with monobrows:
People who's eyebrows meet in the middle, tend to be hairy on the inside." :laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what do you think that quote means?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I think the film was 'The Wolves Of Willoughby Chase', if that's a clue :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Seems like I should find and watch that movie and read those books by the author.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

a little late there jcgriff2 

I'm at 6,500 posts now!
better late than never though.


----------

